# Interesting taimo tamping mat



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Has anyone seen these yet? looks like a great idea to me, going straight on my birthday list:

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/tiamo-corner-edge-tamp-mat


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I like the look of that but as have tamping mat and a stand can't really justify it although only a tenner


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have the stainless steel ECM tamping station - which looks like a piston! If I'd seen this first I would probably have bought it!


----------



## omegabri (Jan 7, 2014)

That looks great!! As the flat mat that I ordered the other day hasn't even arrived yet I can't really justify it. (saving the link for future reference though







)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I have the stainless steel ECM tamping station - which looks like a piston! If I'd seen this first I would probably have bought it!


I have to admit in an ideal world I would like one of those ECM tamping stands but not in my budget unfortunately, I hand't seen those Tiamo ones before so maybe they are a pretty new product, but at that price they're also a lot cheaper than most drop edged tamping mats.


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I have the stainless steel ECM tamping station - which looks like a piston! If I'd seen this first I would probably have bought it!


Those look good and since I have limited space I'm thinking of getting one. However, I can't find out if these will fit any portafilters or just the ECM ones. Does anyone know ?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I really want someone to invent a self-levelling tamper, a tamper that has some kind of guides on the edge that level it as you tamp, I would pay for that


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Something like this??


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

It looks a good idea and well made but from what I've read on the forum here when people have had problems with their shots that many are saying things like this can be affected depending on the grind or the bean which in turn means a different tamping pressure may be required and so surely this machine can't account for that.

Plus it's $259 not including postage.

I got the Tiamo metal and rubber tamping rack and a separate corner tamping mat for Christmas the cost of both were three times more but must admit had I seen this mat before I would have asked for that. Especially good if you're limited for space.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Iwwstriker said:


>


Not exactly, there are a few things like this on the market which I would consider more made for the commercial environment in order to provide consistency.

Even when I level my grounds, and try to maintain as even a pressure as I can during tamp the tampers edge will usually be around 1mm higher on one edge of the basket. This can be corrected by applying pressure to one side, but doing so usually results in a shot that badly channels, its better to leave it ever so slightly uneven.

In my head I imagine a normal tamper but with 'training brackets' on the side that hold it perfectly level during a tamp against the top of the basket.


----------



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

How is the ECM tamping station? I read that it's not good and scratches the portafilter. Is that true? I am thinking of buying one.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

This looks like a great idea until that one time where you catch the mat with your torso by accident and it comes off onto the floor with your expensive tamper on it!!!

I've had this happen a couple of times with my corner mat, and I'm super glad my tamper stays at the back of the counter on an actual puck.


----------

